# Deepwater DC return pumps



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Anyone use a Deepwater DC pump?

These are pretty dang close to the Vectra. I am seriously considering ordering one...










Nice price too
https://www.amazon.ca/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=deepwater+DC+pumps


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Looks really good dude and I like how silent it is! The price is definitely amazing as well.

I'll have to take a look at the specs


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

fesso clown said:


> These are pretty dang close to the Vectra. I am seriously considering ordering one...


I seem to remember reading on RC a while back that these and the vectra are produced from the same company.

post #293 by slief
http://166.78.194.236/forums/showthread.php?t=2515313&page=12


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

It looks like the same controller my waveline pump uses.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------

